# Driftwood Mountain 75G - Update Jan 24



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Most Recent FTS (January 10, 2014)*









Just moved to a new city, decommissioned the previous 75 gallon and just started up the new tank this past week.

*Goal:*
1. Hardscape only containing driftwood
2. Dutch style planting
3. Successfully grow HC on driftwood (inspired by 'Nature of Chaos' by James Findley from thegreenmachineonline.com)

Won't get cables confused this time around (lesson learnt from round 1):









Banking up the substrate. It is a 80 / 10 / 10 mix of ADA Amazonia, ADA Powersand and Black Flourite.









In goes the driftwood. Successfully completed goal #1









First fill! (Plants don't arrive until Nov 8, just cyling water until then)









Here is a glimpse at the plant order









*List of equipment & material:*
Eheim 600 (2217) Filter
Catalina Aquariums T5HO Light Fixture (bulbs are 2x Giesemann 54W Midday and 1x Giesemann Aquaflora)
Inline Hydor Heater
Inline Up Aqua CO2 Diffuser
Milwaukee pH Controller
Milwaukee CO2 Regulator w/ Solenoid
ADA Amazonia Soil
ADA Colorado Sand

More pictures next week as plants arrive. :smile:


----------



## JEFF9922 (May 8, 2013)

Realy digging the hard scape


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Nice hardscape! Whats with the newspaper?


----------



## aquacalm500 (Jan 31, 2012)

I really like the dimensions of a 75 gal. Looking forward to seeing this project develop!


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks Jeff! I almost caved and put in some rocks, but some motivation to "keep to my vision" from the girlfriend helped it stay as driftwood only. :wink:

Aquacalm - thanks, I'll be sure to keep the journal updated with photos weekly



thelub said:


> Nice hardscape! Whats with the newspaper?


thelub - The news paper is to help evenly displace the water when doing the first fill. Mostly so the sand/soil didn't mix. Saw this method used on a few youtube videos and figured it was worth the adventure.


----------



## zetvi (Jun 12, 2013)

This is gonna be an awesome tank. Keep us update please!


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

sweet , i thought of this sand layout too 

btw the newspaper water top-up does work , i always use it


----------



## freak (Oct 15, 2013)

Looking good so far.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice setup. I would look into increasing flow with another canister.


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

exv152 said:


> Nice setup. I would look into increasing flow with another canister.


I actually had an error in opening post. I'm using the Eheim 2217 (aka Classic 600). This gives me 264gph turning my tank over 3.5x per hour.


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

Bit of a odd update for the plants today .... Had a gut feeling this morning to check the tracking number for my plant order so I could have me or the girlfriend be home to avoid the plants sitting on the steps or be at the post office for too long ...

Long story short. I've moved in the past week and the seller by accident used my billing address (still my old address at the time of purchase) instead of the new shipping address.

Luckily I was able to contact the new owners of my old home to ship me the parcel as soon as they recieve it.


----------



## SugarBear (Nov 6, 2013)

MAY DAY---- MAY DAY----

I accidentally left the lights on for a few days... Algae bloom!!!

oops...


----------



## mihnata (Aug 1, 2012)

I love the scape! Interesting method of filling in the tank.


----------



## carpalstunna (Mar 22, 2012)

SugarBear said:


> MAY DAY---- MAY DAY----
> 
> I accidentally left the lights on for a few days... Algae bloom!!!
> 
> oops...


 
OH NO!! Black out time.


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

carpalstunna said:


> OH NO!! Black out time.


Sugarber = girlfriend. :icon_evil

I sense lies with the algae bloom ... I'll know tonight when I'm home


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Wolf19 said:


> Sugarber = girlfriend. :icon_evil
> 
> I sense lies with the algae bloom ... I'll know tonight when I'm home


That's a first, an online TPT tiff between GF & BF. I like it, it adds drama to the tank journal.


----------



## carpalstunna (Mar 22, 2012)

if sugarber provides a pic we may be able to help her clean it up some before you get back!!


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

Planting delayed until Tuesday. Between reshipping from the wrong house and Monday being a Canadian holiday I won't be getting my package until Thursday. 

Crossing my fingers for plants to keep healthy. The seller mentioned he'd replace anything that wasn't in good condition due to the trouble.


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

Well I thought all the ramshorn snails from my previous tank would have passed away in the move (and cold temperatures of sitting in the garage for 3-4 days in substrate). Seems a few survived .... added some friends to take care of business.


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

Plants have been added. As a result of the late shipment all my red stem plants the Cabomba Pulcherrima and Rotala Wallichii were a brown mush. Going to pick up some red plants from LFS tomorrow.

Here are some pictures from the planting. Going to likely re-position the Pogostemon Erectus.

FTS:









Close up of the HC & Anubias barteri var. nana planted onto driftwood. Going to look forward to see how this turns out. I planted the HC like James Findley describes in 'Nature of Chaos'


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

Went to the LFS picked up some red plants to add some contrast. Not set on the placement - will likely find myself moving some things around as I see how the grow in.

Nov13 FTS:









Nov13 Side FTS:









Still no name for the tank!


----------



## SugarBear (Nov 6, 2013)

Looking good now that all the plants have come in!! 

Still waiting for oneee morrreee thiiinnnggg. Took it upon myself to order a few underwater christmas decorations to make it a little more festive for the season! 

I'll post pics when I put them in! Can't wait :angel:


----------



## mihnata (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh wow! Reds really add a lot to your setup! Keep it up =))


----------



## carpalstunna (Mar 22, 2012)

oh ya this has some real potential I like where it is headed.


----------



## HunterX (May 19, 2012)

Great start. I can't wait to see it grow out some!


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

carpalstunna said:


> oh ya this has some real potential I like where it is headed.


Thanks, the hairgrass is *a lot* taller than I wanted (and I trimmed it before planting). I'm going to let it spread over the next few weeks and will trim it short to have it look more like the parvula species.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Awesome hardscape, this is going to look great once it all fills in. Looking forward to updates.


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

xmas_one said:


> Awesome hardscape, this is going to look great once it all fills in. Looking forward to updates.


Thanks, I've cut back the lighting to 6 hours right now ... if things go south I'll cut it back to 5.


----------



## CaptainSlow (Apr 15, 2013)

Looks great, I want to see it when 3rd plan plants will be long enough to cut them. Very nice and clean setup.


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

CaptainSlow said:


> Looks great, I want to see it when 3rd plan plants will be long enough to cut them. Very nice and clean setup.


Help me out here! 3rd plan plants? The stems in the back?


----------



## CaptainSlow (Apr 15, 2013)

Wolf19 said:


> Help me out here! 3rd plan plants? The stems in the back?


Is this not a rotala rotundifolia indica on the back ?


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

CaptainSlow said:


> Is this not a rotala rotundifolia indica on the back ?


Correct - I just wasn't understanding what you meants by "3rd plan plants". I still don't think I understand ...


----------



## mihnata (Aug 1, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

Here are some updates for the tank.

Added 5 x Otto and 15 x Harlequin Rasboras 

I'm having a difficult time with the rotala losing the red colour. I've started to does Seachems liquid iron ontop of the CSM+B micronutrients.

FTS:









Harlequin Rasbora:


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

TPT,

I'm having a bit of issue with a film on the top of my tank. My research online suggest its Eisenbacteria, and iron bacteria. I haven't determined if the cause is the result of an excess in iron or poor surface agitation. I'm going to look for an air pump or install a powerhead. Any other advice/opinions are appreciated. 

Below are pictures of the film -- not from my current tank, but this is exactly what it appears as.










Thanks in advance!!

In other news I have some tissue culture coming in: Vesicularia ferriei 'Weeping' and Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini'


----------



## mihnata (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey, I had that thing last week. I don't know if it will be any helpful but all I did is raised the spray bar a little bit. Also I have those frog bit floaters, they worked great to move the water. After water change on Saturday it didn't come back.


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

I use the lily pipes - I'll try using a powerhead to break the surface film.


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Mine always gets that stuff when there is no surface agitation. As soon as you have some surface movement it goes away.


----------



## Calmia22 (Aug 20, 2011)

Drfosterandsmith.com now carry a surface skimmer made by eheim. It's $25. I have the same issue with my 75, and I haven't bought it yet, but will be soon. It has excellent reviews all over youtube.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

I added a sponge filter to my tanks to break up the surface and the film has gone away, my 75 does that as well from time to time. It will be there for a couple of days then disappears.


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

All my reading suggest it isn't bad - mostly just unsightly. I've added a powerhead to increase surface agitation. Not too concerned about the film .... a downfall when dosing the dry ferts is having to agitate the water to make sure it gets below the film.

First plant trimming and another water change tomorrow before I'm off to work for a week. Pictures tomorrow!


----------



## Calmia22 (Aug 20, 2011)

Wolf19 said:


> All my reading suggest it isn't bad - mostly just unsightly. I've added a powerhead to increase surface agitation. Not too concerned about the film .... a downfall when dosing the dry ferts is having to agitate the water to make sure it gets below the film.
> 
> First plant trimming and another water change tomorrow before I'm off to work for a week. Pictures tomorrow!


If you have co2, it can cause a barrier for gas exchange, which will poison your fish.


----------



## asuran (Oct 12, 2007)

I had added a power head to solve this issue.



Wolf19 said:


> TPT,
> 
> I'm having a bit of issue with a film on the top of my tank. My research online suggest its Eisenbacteria, and iron bacteria. I haven't determined if the cause is the result of an excess in iron or poor surface agitation. I'm going to look for an air pump or install a powerhead. Any other advice/opinions are appreciated.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

Calmia22 said:


> If you have co2, it can cause a barrier for gas exchange, which will poison your fish.


Thanks. My CO2 is on a timer plus using a regulator. Luckily if there is poor gas exchange resulting from this I have the CO2 running through a timer and pH controller. 

I did add a powerhead and it's been two days with little to no film. The water change also helped!

I promised pictures tonight ... I'll post them tomorrow. Stay tuned.


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

Here are updated photos.

Before Trim:









After Trim: (Stems were heavily trimmed, and moss from driftwood was removed. Didn't survive the shipment and started yellowing. Trying to recover some in a separate tank)










I'm excited with how the Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini' contrasts with the hairgrass trimmed down. Going to look into curved scissors for next trim for the hairgrass, was a little difficult with straight.

With the nature of my work taking me away from the home for a week at a time, I've left a little dosing present behind for Sugarbear to keep the EI dosing on the go.


----------



## mihnata (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice tank! Fishes look so small in 75 gal =)

.. on the side note, Picses have Black Friday sale.. I will go there later to pick up Neons =)


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

mihnata said:


> Nice tank! Fishes look so small in 75 gal =)
> 
> .. on the side note, Picses have Black Friday sale.. I will go there later to pick up Neons =)



Thanks. Currently have 31 Harlequin Rasboras in there. I think 45 will be the magic number, they are starting to school much better in bigger numbers. 

I've kept a Red-Tailed Black Shark in the past ... strongly considering adding one in. I've never experienced the aggression from the RTS that I read about.


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

The red color continues to die off ... did get some great advice from DarkCobra in another thread. Am going to see if this makes any changes.

Removing the sand bed this week as it hasn't accomplished the look I was going for ... potentially may find myself doing a rescape ... the overall height of the tank is not as dramatic as I had originally planned.


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Rescape*

The major rescape has been completed. I felt the previous scape wasn't as dramatic as I was looking for, and after a few weeks of growth I didn't feel it worked well with stem plants.

That being said, my inspiration for this rescape comes from the view outside my bedroom window - the rocky mountains.










I'm still struggling with developing the red colour in my plants, but expect this to improve with the adjustment to EI dosing. (reduced KNO3 by 1/3, my nitrate readings were significantly above the EI targets) Lighting has also been reduced to 5 hours from 6 until plant mass increases.

Here is the new scape :icon_smil


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Very much more of a mountain for sure.


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

Raymond S. said:


> Very much more of a mountain for sure.


Thanks, looking forward to seeing how it fills in. :icon_cool


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

*Fwiw*



Wolf19 said:


> Thanks. Currently have 31 Harlequin Rasboras in there. I think 45 will be the magic number, they are starting to school much better in bigger numbers.
> 
> I've kept a Red-Tailed Black Shark in the past ... strongly considering adding one in. I've never experienced the aggression from the RTS that I read about.


Schooling fish do so out of self preservation instinct. No predator= no reason to school(as much) so any larger fish added that you feel will
not make a meal out of them(and they really don't know this) will cause more schooling symptoms to exist. I've read that the aggression is territory related and that where as a Cory won't recognize any such boundaries, the Rasboras will. I think...LOL...

"Going to look into curved scissors for next trim for the hairgrass, was a little difficult with straight."
Curved not the type most useful for hairgrass. Seen a couple of pictures of tanks which have hairgrass in which there just happened to be
some of the equipment used by the owner was in the pictures. Will send PM/w the link to some like those plus a couple of links which I 
bought my curved ones from...seem good quality but time will tell/prefer wide, short tip as I think less likely to become "loose". Do have
three pair and one has longer tip which has been useful in some cases.

P.M. Yea I have realized lately that I now have $60 worth of tweezers and scissors not to mention 14 semi-used light bulbs which cost an average
of $12 each on the "aquarium shelf" in the closet which I've bought to go/w this $13.95 Walmart ten G tank.


----------



## mihnata (Aug 1, 2012)

You finally got the name for your tank :bounce:! And I LOVE the scape!!! Much more dramatic! 
Rasboras are one of my fav fish especially when they get big and fat :hihi:, are you planning to add other fishes?


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

Raymond S. said:


> Schooling fish do so out of self preservation instinct. No predator= no reason to school(as much) so any larger fish added that you feel will not make a meal out of them(and they really don't know this) will cause more schooling symptoms to exist. I've read that the aggression is territory related and that where as a Cory won't recognize any such boundaries, the Rasboras will. I think...LOL...


Any suggestions for a fish in the quantity of 2-3 to add into the tank that would compliment the rasboras' red colour and act as a 'predator'? I'm not wanting to add anything overly large as the current size of fish add to the size of the scape.

Mihnata - yes finally a name  I am planning to add 15 more rasboras as mentioned and hopefully 2-3 other slightly larger fish to add some contrast to the tank and hopefully induce a little more schooling from the rasboras (although today they're all being very good!)

I'm thinking a* redline torpedo barb*?


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

Slight mishap over the weekend. Was cleaning the intake lily pipe and managed to shear the end off. The lily pipe was still usable but the intake holes was now half inch rather than a few slits in the glass .... 

A rookie mistake was putting it back in service, should have put on a temporary ehiem intake until I replaced it. 

Long story short .... rasboras decided it was a good idea to school into the filter intake. ~13 schooled into the filter, 9 survived. Lesson learnt 

Off to work for another week. Sugarbear in charge of EI dosing. KNO3 has been cut by a 1/3rd and I've introduced KH2SO4 to make up for the lost K in reducing KNO3.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Wolf19 said:


> Slight mishap over the weekend. Was cleaning the intake lily pipe and managed to shear the end off. The lily pipe was still usable but the intake holes was now half inch rather than a few slits in the glass ....
> 
> A rookie mistake was putting it back in service, should have put on a temporary ehiem intake until I replaced it.
> 
> Long story short .... rasboras decided it was a good idea to school into the filter intake. ~13 schooled into the filter, 9 survived. Lesson learnt


Tragic but survival of the fittest I guess, at least it wasn't a total massacre of all swimming inhabitants.


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

AquaAurora said:


> Tragic but survival of the fittest I guess, at least it wasn't a total massacre of all swimming inhabitants.


This is true. I've temporarily tied an old ehiem intake to the lily pipe with fishing wire and ordered a new aquaticmagic lily pipe again.


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey TPT! An update before the holidays! Merry Christmas.

Here is the most recent FTS ... I've replaced the rotala, between the frustration of losing the red colour and feeling that the leaf pattern didn't flow with the scape I've switched it for an Alternanthera species as the 'mini' is resuming it's red colour (thanks DarkCobra for the dosing adjustments).










Also, new addition to the tank. Redline Torpedo Barb










Enjoy!


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Very nice. I like the changes. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

jlfkona said:


> Very nice. I like the changes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Thanks! Just need to wait on the new lily pipe to be shipped so I can hide that green eyesore. 

Anyone have ideas or seen the pH probe (yellow cylinder in top left) be T'ed into tubing and hidden away??


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

I had ordered some Vesicularia ferriei 'Weeping' moss a while back and when I had placed it in the tank it was basically dead from shipment (UK). I placed this in a small cup with aquasoil and had it sitting above my tank in an attempt to revive it with a 'dry start' for 4 weeks.

I've successfully harvested the moss (and seems revived it as it has turned a green colour rather than the yellow it had shipped), tied it to three pieces of small driftwood and placed it into the tank. I will take pictures next week when I'm home and hopefully there is growth.


----------



## majerah1 (Nov 6, 2010)

Beautiful, I love the new scape.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

majerah1 said:


> Beautiful, I love the new scape.


+1! 

Looking good!


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

xmas_one said:


> +1!
> 
> Looking good!


Thank YOU - you were the original person to advise me to reduce the lighting. Going this whole time with no major algae outbreak (unlike my prior attempts with this tank) is a blessing. 

majerah1 - Thanks :smile: , I'm really hoping when the moss grows in it adds some age to the scape.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I really dig this scape..colors, layout, fish, etc....looks great.


----------



## pseudomugil (Aug 12, 2013)

looks really sweet!
I really like the way the driftwood on the right angles toward the peak.
best of luck with the new plants and happy new year (tomorrow)


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

UDGags said:


> I really dig this scape..colors, layout, fish, etc....looks great.


Thanks, your 125 is what inspired me to try the a red rotala species. Unlike your crisp red plants, my rotala went green on me early on. Perhaps down the road I'll give it another attempt.

pseudomugil - Thanks. Dana (Sugarbear) kept me to sticking to driftwood only goal and supported the hours it would take to update the scape. Somewhere along the way I looked out my window and found the mountains being something I wanted to recreate with driftwood. Happy new year! (tomorrow)


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

The Alternanthera 'mini' is what drove me nuts...could not for the life of me keep BBA off it. My guess is you need higher PAR/photoperiod to bring out the reds you saw in mine.


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

Here is a quick video update .... this was completed with my iPhone. Will reattempt in a few days with a camera and *not* right after a water change. Too much pearling for a video!! Need to work on video technique, I'll post a picture of my setup (some will say its a lack of experience ..... I'll just take it as 'innovation')

Anyhow, here is an idea of the schooling from the harlequin rasboras.






A few photos, will take a FTS tomorrow when today's pearling is over.

Rasbora's Schooling









DIY tri-pod (LOL) ... in the future this won't be the case.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I like your light cover to keep the blinding glare from bothering you, also great for any spills from water changes (but then you need a new dry cover)^^


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

AquaAurora said:


> I like your light cover to keep the blinding glare from bothering you, also great for any spills from water changes (but then you need a new dry cover)^^


haha!! It was only for the video otherwise it was too bright!! Multi use towel!


----------



## oso52 (Aug 4, 2013)

That is one beautiful looking tank. Enjoyed reading and seeing the changes, thank you for sharing. Really makes me rethink about using wood as land scape to represent mountains.


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

oso52 said:


> That is one beautiful looking tank. Enjoyed reading and seeing the changes, thank you for sharing. Really makes me rethink about using wood as land scape to represent mountains.


Thanks - appreciate the compliment! I'm sure there will be more changes in the future. Will be keeping this mountain scape, no plans to change that anytime soon. 

I've also unfortunately found some GSA on a piece of driftwood. Removed it from the tank with tweezers (this "algae" bacteria) smells horrible when removed from the tank. Research suggests low nitrates as a potential cause .... not sure as I know my nitrates range between 15-30ppm. Either way, it's been removed and dosed 5ml of excel with a syringe in the affected area.


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

As promised. Here is a FTS from today. The dwarf hairgrass is still struggling to carpet ... any suggestions? The crypt at the mountain peak is wonderful - I love watching the schools pass between the long blades and sway their direction.










Cheers!


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

Those rasboras school really well. Tank's looking good and I really like the "mountain of driftwood"


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

Non picture update:

The crypt at the peak of the mountain has tripled since the last picture. It is getting a bit too big and perhaps I may have to part with it. Could take away from the size of the scape.

I did make a switch to my lighting fixture. Previous set-up was:
1 Giesemann Mid-Day (6,500K)
2 Giesemann Aquaflora
3 Giesemann Mid-Day

I've switched this to:
1. Giesemann Aquaflora
2. Wavepoint 12,000K
3. Catalina Aquariums Plant Grow "Tahiti Pink". (I will likely be replacing this with a Zoomed Flora)

Since the switch the red plants have started to pop a little more, I'd like to find a 4 or 5 T5HO light fixture for a reasonable price to improve the overall colour.

Overall I am still really struggling with having the hairgrass carpet. Half the time I feel more hairgrass is dying than growing. Any ideas / suggestions? I may have to look into potentially using another carpeting plant BUT if hairgrass is struggling I can only imagine that UG and HC would be even more difficult.

I've also finally received my inflow glass pipe to replace my damaged one. Pictures next week!


----------



## mihnata (Aug 1, 2012)

I have no idea about the hairgrass. But you tank is awesome!! I so love the mountain!


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

Love the lighting. Very cool!


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Really beautiful scape, love the red from the alterna reineckii.


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm having some "algae" problems - specifically Cyanobacteria. I'm finding that when I remove it I manage to spread small particles of it and then finding it in other areas of the tank. 

Any suggestions on removal?


----------



## TDerivan (Jan 3, 2014)

If you can fasten a piece of airline tubing (or possibly something a little larger) to a razor blade and start a siphon you can siphon it out as you scrape it off. This way it doesn't have a chance to settle down somewhere else.


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

I know it sounds strange but I've had luck picking it out with my fingers. Some will suggest bombing the tank with an antibiotic but that's risky as it can damage your biological filter. It's also usually a sign of either low flow to the particular area it's appearing in or somehow your nitrates have reached zero. Pick out as much as you can and net the little pieces with a brine shrimp net. Follow up by dosing extra KNO3


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

The nitrates are far from being at zero... dosing EI schedule keeps me between 20-30ppm. I do believe the lack of low flow. I will adjust my power head as a test for this but still need to successfully remove the amount that is present. 

My short photoperiod helps keeping it from taking over.


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

Did a clean yesterday of the cyanobacteria - going away for work for a week now. Going to cross my fingers and hope that the bacteria struggles to take over. If it does ... the tank is going to get a nice 2 days blackout.


----------



## bibbster (Oct 26, 2012)

Absolutely stunning scape!

My original plan was to go with a couple schoolers and a larger fish or two but I didn't. I did end up with rasboras and they are great little schoolers. It took mine some time to color up but they are a nice pink/red now. I also like and have some pristella that school very well together.

Great job on your aquarium, it looks super nice!


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

bibbster said:


> Absolutely stunning scape!
> 
> My original plan was to go with a couple schoolers and a larger fish or two but I didn't. I did end up with rasboras and they are great little schoolers. It took mine some time to color up but they are a nice pink/red now. I also like and have some pristella that school very well together.
> 
> Great job on your aquarium, it looks super nice!


Thanks


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

A few adjustments:

Returned the lights back to the original setting of the Giesseman set-up. A few plants were struggling with the lack of 6500K light. I'm also experimenting with lowering the light. The tank is 21" tall and the light fixture is raised 7". I've reduced this to 3".

The short term results have been an increase in hairgrass growth. I'm looking forward to seeing progress over the next two weeks. Should this height be more suitable I will likely hang the lights from the ceiling and remove the existing brackets used to raise the light.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Very nice looking scape.


----------



## HunterX (May 19, 2012)

Time for an update!


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

HunterX said:


> Time for an update!


On Friday when I'm home  I promise. I've neglected posting an update - a few struggles here and there that I didn't document will capture in Friday's message. 

Thanks for keeping interested!


----------

